# Feedback loop (warmer atmosphere)



## hundredfires

Hi,

I need help with this paragraph. I know what this means, but I cannot find the words to translate it.

_With increased heating, more water evaporates from oceans, lakes, and soils. *Because a warmer atmosphere can hold more water vapor, this creates a powerful feedback loop*...

Con el incremento del calor, más agua proveniente de océanos, lagos y suelos, se evapora. Debido a que una atmosfera más caliente puede mantener más vapor de agua se crea una poderosa reacción ciclica...

thanks,

_


----------



## avizor

Bastante bien traducido, ¿no?


----------



## hundredfires

Thanks, I wasn´t so sure... It might be because I´m tired.
Thanks again!


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Yo en este contexto traduciría feedback loop como *realimentación*


----------



## Ethrael

Yo he oído más a menudo *retroalimentación*.


----------



## LeoLeo9

_Con el incremento del calor, más agua proveniente de océanos, lagos y suelos, se evapora. Debido a que una atmosfera más caliente puede "albergar o admitir" más vapor de agua se crea un "poderoso ciclo de retroalimentación"_


----------



## Grux

Yo he estudiado Física y siempre he oido "realimentación". 
Supongo que tanto realimentación como retroalimentación serán correctos.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo sobre todo lo he oído en el campo de la automática y ahí se llaman lazos de retroalimentación o retroalimentados, realimentado nunca lo había oído, pero a lo mejor se usa en otros campos, no lo sé.


----------



## Grux

LeoLeo9 said:


> Yo sobre todo lo he oído en el campo de la automática y ahí se llaman lazos de retroalimentación o retroalimentados, realimentado nunca lo había oído, pero a lo mejor se usa en otros campos, no lo sé.


En el campo de la electrónica, en España yo he oído siempre realimentación y realimentado. Supongo que dependerá de la zona geográfica o incluso puede haber distintas escuelas que lo llamen de distinta forma. La verdad es que "retro-" parece más descriptivo o más gráfico, aunque personalmente me resulta menos familiar.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En electrónica, por estos pagos, el término preferido es _realimentación. Retroalimentación_ también se entiende, pero nos suena más a traducción literal del _"back" _en_ feed*back*.
_


----------



## LeoLeo9

Realmente en casi todos los libros de texto indican que son sinónimos, que puede usarse realimentación, retroalimentación e incluso feedback directamente, se aceptan las tres palabras para expresar la misma idea. Yo no lo había oído antes pero está bien saberlo.


----------

